# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  WiFi hotspot

## thkalam

Καλησπέρα παίδες,

έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω... Έχω στήσει ένα wifi δίκτυο το οποίο δουλεύει ως εξής. Έχω ένα router connex και στη συνέχεια πάνω του κουμπωμένο ένα ap για να μοιράζω το wifi σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Θέλω όμως όταν συνδέεται κάποιος να μπορεί να ανοίγει μια default html σελίδα η οποία και θα βρίσκεται σε ένα υπολογιστή συνδεδεμένο στο router. Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostas_thess

> Καλησπέρα παίδες,
> 
> έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω... Έχω στήσει ένα wifi δίκτυο το οποίο δουλεύει ως εξής. Έχω ένα router connex και στη συνέχεια πάνω του κουμπωμένο ένα ap για να μοιράζω το wifi σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Θέλω όμως όταν συνδέεται κάποιος να μπορεί να ανοίγει μια default html σελίδα η οποία και θα βρίσκεται σε ένα υπολογιστή συνδεδεμένο στο router. Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Αυτός θα πρέπει να κάνει login για να χρησιμοποιεί το ίντερνετ ?

----------


## thkalam

Όχι θα είναι δωρεάν. Στην ουσία ένα καφέ θα είναι και απλά ανοίγοντας των browser του ο χρήστης θα διαβάζει κάτι πχ μια διαφήμιση και στη συνέχεια θα σερφάρει όπου θέλει

----------


## mirtiano

http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/Captive_portal

----------


## thkalam

thanks αλλά δε βγάζω άκρη με τα links αυτά. Τα 2 είναι ανενεργά μάλιστα

----------


## TEO2202

Εχω ακουσει οτι κατι τετοιο γινεται με microtick για ψαξτο λιγο

----------


## kostas_thess

> Εχω ακουσει οτι κατι τετοιο γινεται με microtick για ψαξτο λιγο


Γινεται αλλα θελει γνωσεις . Δεν ειναι κατι τοσο απλο...

----------


## dousis

> Όχι θα είναι δωρεάν. Στην ουσία ένα καφέ θα είναι και απλά ανοίγοντας των browser του ο χρήστης θα διαβάζει κάτι πχ μια διαφήμιση και στη συνέχεια θα σερφάρει όπου θέλει


για χαρά και εγώ στο ψάξιμο είμαι για κάποιο software 
ξέρει κανείς κάποιο?

----------


## kostas_thess

> για χαρά και εγώ στο ψάξιμο είμαι για κάποιο software 
> ξέρει κανείς κάποιο?


Υπάρχει το Antamedia hotspot . Δεν ειναι ελεύθερο όμως πρέπει να το πλήρωσης .

Απο την αλλη μπορείς να στήσεις ενα ασύρματο δίκτυο και να το "συνδεσης" επάνω σε κάποιο Routerboard aka MIkrotik OS και να το κανείς μεσα απο αυτο μιας και υποστηρίζει αυτην την λειτουργεια .

----------


## dousis

> Υπάρχει το Antamedia hotspot . Δεν ειναι ελεύθερο όμως πρέπει να το πλήρωσης .
> 
> Απο την αλλη μπορείς να στήσεις ενα ασύρματο δίκτυο και να το "συνδεσης" επάνω σε κάποιο Routerboard aka MIkrotik OS και να το κανείς μεσα απο αυτο μιας και υποστηρίζει αυτην την λειτουργεια .


οκ σε ευχαριστώ δεν το ήξερα αυτό το mikrotik τωρα το κοιτάζω αν και στο site που μπήκα γίνεται ενας χαμός!
λες γ αυτό το routeraki?
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...mw-Level3.html

----------


## kostas_thess

> οκ σε ευχαριστώ δεν το ήξερα αυτό το mikrotik τωρα το κοιτάζω αν και στο site που μπήκα γίνεται ενας χαμός!
> λες γ αυτό το routeraki?
> http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...mw-Level3.html


Οχι . αυτο που εδειξες ειναι για να κανεις λινκ με αλλον ή να δώσεις ασυρματα σε κεραια ομνι .

Θελεις αυτο εδω  και μπορει να σου εχει 200 ταυτοχρονα ενεργους χρηστες με το Level 4 που δινει .

----------


## dousis

μέχρι τώρα δοκίμαζα το Antamedia hotspot. Πολυ καλό πρόγραμμα. κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα αλλά η τιμή του.....!
Μάλλον πως θα αγοράσω το RB750 που μου είπες μιας και έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες! 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αν δυσκολευτώ στην εγκατάσταση θα σε ξανα ρωτήσω, καλό βράδυ

----------


## kostas_thess

> μέχρι τώρα δοκίμαζα το Antamedia hotspot. Πολυ καλό πρόγραμμα. κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα αλλά η τιμή του.....!
> Μάλλον πως θα αγοράσω το RB750 που μου είπες μιας και έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες! 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Αν δυσκολευτώ στην εγκατάσταση θα σε ξανα ρωτήσω, καλό βράδυ


Ναι γιατι οχι ?  :Smile:  Ισος γραψω και ενα Tutorial καποια στιγμη .

----------


## dousis

μια χαρά ως εδώ. εγκατέστησα το access point και μοιράζω κανονικά Internet.για το rb750 βλέπουμε. σιγά σιγά μην χαθούμε με τις ιp k τις mac!!!
Τώρα άλλη μία ερώτηση-απορία. δίπλα στην υποδοχή για την lan θύρα έχει κ ασ το πούμε βύσμα για αντικεραυνική προστασία.
Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να είμαι καλλημένος και απο τους κεραυνούς?
Αυτο που φαντάζομαι πώς πρέπει να κάνω είναι να τραβήξω ένα κοινό καλώδιο απο το access point στην ταράτσα....!!!!

----------


## kostas_thess

> μια χαρά ως εδώ. εγκατέστησα το access point και μοιράζω κανονικά Internet.για το rb750 βλέπουμε. σιγά σιγά μην χαθούμε με τις ιp k τις mac!!!
> Τώρα άλλη μία ερώτηση-απορία. δίπλα στην υποδοχή για την lan θύρα έχει κ ασ το πούμε βύσμα για αντικεραυνική προστασία.
> Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να είμαι καλλημένος και απο τους κεραυνούς?
> Αυτο που φαντάζομαι πώς πρέπει να κάνω είναι να τραβήξω ένα κοινό καλώδιο απο το access point στην ταράτσα....!!!!


Τι εβαλες σαν AP τελικα ?

----------


## dousis

έβαλα το TP-LINK TL-WA5210G

----------

